# Obsolete Anchor meter base



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

post up a picture of what it is you're looking for.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

a meter socket can't bankrupt anyone!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> a meter socket can't bankrupt anyone!


No, but the meter can. 

Ask anyone who was in California when Enron raped us for billions.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

These folks have some used meter base stuff.
http://www.mooseindustrialsurplus.com/80_enclosures_page.html


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Family member? I just fix it and whatever!!! We are family!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Usually, jaws are jaws. 

The only thing I run across is a slight depth difference.

Get a meter can, pull out the jaws and insert them in the old can.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You do hot underground can work? I thought I was the only one dumb enough to try that.:laughing:


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

nolabama said:


> You do hot underground can work? I thought I was the only one dumb enough to try that.:laughing:


Anyone ever change out a socket in an old round meter-base when it was hot? My boss didn't feel like getting the extension ladder off the truck and cutting the hots loose. So we care fully loosened the lug (With out touching the side of the meter base) and I held the wire so it wouldn't move and touch anything, he then handed me a short piece of carflex to slip over the end of the hot while he pulled the old socket out and and put the new (used replacement) back in.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> You do hot underground can work? I thought I was the only one dumb enough to try that.:laughing:


If POCO leaves it on, I will work it hot.

If I get hurt or die, someone will sue the schit out of them.:thumbup:

On the last one I did, they didn't even bother to leave a note saying it was hot.:jester:





This one was scary, even for a seasoned vet like me. I had to pull off and replace a rusty ass riser.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Overhead is one thing but underground gives me the heebie jeebies sometimes. I guess that is because I watched someone blow up a new meter can before.


----------

